# Orange mesh barrier fencing



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Some years ago I heard that the orange plastic barrier fencing - that they use to cordon off holes in the ground - was effective in 'shepherding' those with dementia. In fact I saw it in use in an old folk's home, across an open doorway. However, I didn't think to ask if it was effective. 

We've recently moved to an apartment where the gardens are not enclosed. I'd like an easy way to keep the grandchildren safe and thought this barrier fencing would be quick and easy to erect and dismantle. It's not possible to erect something permanent. 

Is this fencing effective with young children - does anyone know?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I would have thought they just slip under it.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Me too. Also, it needs to be securely staked, and the norm is to use those steel rods with the hooks, which would have to be stored when not in use. That plastic mesh always struck me as potentially difficult to handle, slippery and with a mind of it's own when it comes to trying to roll it up, though that's just conjecture on my part.

I think you need an electric fence. (only joking!)


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Also comes in green, very fetching lol. Currently sitting next to a MH which has marked out his plot with this shiity stuff and let's his dog run around in the fenced off enclosure. Just needs a "roadworks" sign and that would complete the picture.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Child control,Leg irons, tag etc.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks folks.

deefordog, the fact that the dog doesn't try to get under it - which I'm guessing most self-respecting dogs would - would indicate that there is something innate in us that avoids the stuff? That's what I was hoping for.

Green would certainly be more subtle but I'm thinking it's maybe the orange that does the trick? (if it does).

My husband used to joke (I think!) when ours were young about nailing a foot to the floor!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah, my dad did that once, nailed an old shoe to the floor then laced it up in some fancy knot I couldn't undo.

Never did like that bloke.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh dear, I really did think it was a joke! Not when you're on the receiving end!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Ah, my dad did that once, nailed an old shoe to the floor then laced it up in some fancy knot I couldn't undo.
> 
> Never did like that bloke.


He obviously had doubts about you. Thank goodness he's not alive to have his fears confirmed.>


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

*Fencing*

Jean
We bought some -green- to keep the pesky cats at Masnou from going under the van and crawling up into the engine. We wrap it right round the van and attach it with suckers. It's not the most elegant of looks but it does the job. However although strong plastic, as mentioned it does need to be supported. Usually, it is supported by metal stakes which obviously you would not want to use with young children but if you can find another way it might work. It would collapse if leaned on, but would be a good boundary marker and hopefully the wee'uns would quickly learn - especially with grandad and grandma's keen eyes on them.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Just heard from my niece who says they use it, with electric-fence supports, to enclose their dog, successfully. 

I wondered if maybe they were deefordog's neighbours, then remembered they are caravanners rather than motorhomers!


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

JWW said:


> Just heard from my niece who says they use it, with electric-fence supports, to enclose their dog, successfully.
> 
> I wondered if maybe they were deefordog's neighbours, then remembered they are caravanners rather than motorhomers!


Wow, that was close lol. No, the ones next to us had the good old fashioned 5' steel rebar hammered into the hard standing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> He obviously had doubts about you. Thank goodness he's not alive to have his fears confirmed.>


Thank goodness is correct, I echo that sentiment.

Anyway I turned out fine.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Anyway I turned out fine.


That's one opinion.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> That's one opinion.:laugh::laugh:


You know what they say about opinions Geoff, they're like ************ and everyone has one :wink2::wink2:


----------

